# Curries are literal genetic trash.



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3. 

Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.

I get the hate towards curries. We completely deserve it. Curries are a complete genetic wasteland. Thank you and fuck my life.


----------



## 712127 (May 20, 2019)

hahahahaha


----------



## androidcel (May 20, 2019)

cope indians slay most you coping white cuck


----------



## Dude420 (May 20, 2019)

If one day they want to reduce the world population and eliminate the worse genes in the process they will nuke India.


----------



## Wincel (May 20, 2019)

ngl shitting wherever you want is low inhib as fuck, sounds like chad


----------



## Stingray (May 20, 2019)

Please rise for your national anthem.


----------



## Krezo (May 20, 2019)

Not all curries are bad looking and i find curry whores more attractive than whites.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (May 20, 2019)

90% of curries are subhuman in every way


----------



## Wincel (May 20, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Please rise for your national anthem.



first 6 seconds is me on carnivore diet ???


----------



## Pex1992 (May 20, 2019)

Cope... here i am ...a curry .....also lost some face fat ...people have started telling me that i have become thin....c that ogee curve


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Cope... here i am ...a curry .....also lost some face fat ...people have started telling me that i have become thin....c that ogee curve


Fuck your eye area mogs mine. Your 3/4 is hot af


----------



## razerftw (May 20, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Cope... here i am ...a curry .....also lost some face fat ...people have started telling me that i have become thin....c that ogee curve


go slay some curry pussy


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 20, 2019)

Can't be that bad, cmon bro.


----------



## SikKunt (May 20, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Can't be that bad, cmon bro.


Bro watch footage of indian streets full of people. Nearly all of them are subhuman


----------



## Pex1992 (May 20, 2019)

razerftw said:


> go slay some curry pussy


i dont talk to girls unless they come and talk to me ....i thought that why i am so obsessed with the my looks that i literally dont give attention to girls even though i want to ...then i got its all about the bone structure and eye colour coz all indians have subhiman dark brown or black eye colour even girls so i always consider myself over the girls that why i should stare at them they should come and talk to me...and i had seen many girls staring at me with a smiling face but the moment i see them they turn their heads ...rarely and i mean rarely girl approaches me directly...


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i dont talk to girls unless they come and talk to me ....i thought that why i am so obsessed with the my looks that i literally dont give attention to girls even though i want to ...then i got its all about the bone structure and eye colour coz all indians have subhiman dark brown or black eye colour even girls so i always consider myself over the girls that why i should stare at them they should come and talk to me...and i had seen many girls staring at me with a smiling face but the moment i see them they turn their heads ...rarely and i mean rarely girl approaches me directly...


Where do you live? America as a curry we have to approach unless we're like actual chad. India girls are shy as fuck so we still have to approach them.


----------



## Pex1992 (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Where do you live? America as a curry we have to approach unless we're like actual chad. India girls are shy as fuck so we still have to approach them.


Then its ldar coz i am not going to approach a girl unless she looks like aishwarya rai or deepika padukone


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Then its ldar coz i am not going to approach a girl unless she looks like aishwarya rai or deepika padukone


High T low inhib alpha male response


----------



## Pex1992 (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> High T low inhib alpha male response


But i am becomming mentalcel due to my such behaviour i am thinking that even with such looks i am not slaying right now ..i an literally dying from inside that why i am not able to change but i am not changing seriously i am still the same that if girls talk to me then only i talk


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (May 20, 2019)

At least american curries are high IQ


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 20, 2019)

Nope. North Indians are Aryan race, and Indians in America who are educated on average make at least 120 k a year . So many PhDs and MDs are curry


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (May 20, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> 90% of curries are subhuman in every way


Percentage is lower in the north


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Nope. North Indians are Aryan race, and Indians in America who are educated on average make at least 120 k a year . So many PhDs and MDs are curry


You're actually right on this one. North Indians have light skin and white features.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (May 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Bro watch footage of indian streets full of people. Nearly all of them are subhuman


In south India ?


Vishnuk said:


> You're actually right on this one. North Indians have light skin and white features.


What kind of curry are you ?


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Percentage is lower in the north


like 40% in the north it's not that bad up there. Most of the GL curries on this foroums are north indian jfl.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 20, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Nope. North Indians are Aryan race, and Indians in America who are educated on average make at least 120 k a year . So many PhDs and MDs are curry


Cope. A curry is a curry. No exceptions!


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> In south India ?
> 
> What kind of curry are you ?


South but I'm a light skin. I have a reccesed chin tough (not bad just doesn't protrude) and upper eyelid exposure.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Cope. A curry is a curry. No exceptions!


I guess there are no differences between certain Europeans ?


Vishnuk said:


> South but I'm a light skin. I have a reccesed chin tough (not bad just doesn't protrude) and upper eyelid exposure.


Then you’re upper caste so it can’t be TOO bad


----------



## Alexanderr (May 20, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Not all curries are bad looking and i find curry whores more attractive than whites.


The curry whores you find attractive are the 0.1% looks-wise of their population. The chances of you encountering them in real life is extremely low.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> The curry whores you find attractive are the 0.1% looks-wise of their population. The chances of you encountering them in real life is extremely low.


It depends on the kind of curry. Certain groups have higher percentages. You’re severely underestimating.


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 20, 2019)

I can proudly claim that I'm one billionth percentile of curry land


----------



## impure666 (May 20, 2019)

n


Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...


bro


----------



## Alexanderr (May 20, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> It depends on the kind of curry. Certain groups have higher percentages. You’re severely underestimating.


I suppose North Indian curries look less subhuman on average, but the good majority of them will look subhuman regardless.


----------



## Vitruvian (May 20, 2019)

when over 70% of the worlds population is 2nd and 3rd world there is bound to be street-shitters.


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Cope. A curry is a curry. No exceptions!




chad north indians



subhuman south indians


----------



## impure666 (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> South but I'm a light skin. I have a reccesed chin tough (not bad just doesn't protrude) and upper eyelid exposure.


same bro, my main let down is my subhuman height and balding genes. i legit grew a beard at 14, most pakis mog me


----------



## Krezo (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> The curry whores you find attractive are the 0.1% looks-wise of their population. The chances of you encountering them in real life is extremely low.


Not at all. I live in an area with a high curry immigrant population and I see many beautiful curry girls


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 56257
> when over 70% of the worlds population is 2nd and 3rd world there is bound to be street-shitters.


US needs to reproduce more. Its funny how we're the "leading nation" and make up lesst than 1/5 of the population...


Krezo said:


> Not at all. I live in an area with a high curry immigrant population and I see many beautiful curry girls


You have a curry fetish. Can you say the same things about the guys?


----------



## Alexanderr (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> chad north indians
> 
> 
> 
> subhuman south indians



North Indian curries are Chad to other Indians, but still subhumans to the rest of this planet.


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> North Indian curries are Chad to other Indians, but still subhumans to the rest of this planet.


Fair enough


----------



## Alexanderr (May 20, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Not at all. I live in an area with a high curry immigrant population and I see many beautiful curry girls


Or, you just have low standards and you're retarded?


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I can proudly claim that I'm one billionth percentile of curry land


Mog every actor holy fuck I can't. I know a freshman that looks like you bt his skull shrunk and he looks like an incel now. Total lifefuel for me.


----------



## Krezo (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Or, you just have low standards and you're retarded?


k


----------



## Alexanderr (May 20, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I can proudly claim that I'm one billionth percentile of curry land


You might be Chadlite tbh (exceptionally rare for a curry), your front profile mogs your side profile hard though.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Mog every actor holy fuck I can't. I know a freshman that looks like you bt his skull shrunk and he looks like an incel now. Total lifefuel for me.


How the fuck does a skull shrink?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (May 20, 2019)

curries should be genocided


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> How the fuck does a skull shrink?


Body grew but skull stayed the same. Shit luck because I don't think surgery can fix that and he was actual chad lite in middle school.


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You might be Chadlite tbh (exceptionally rare for a curry), your front profile mogs your side profile hard though.


I have some pashtun genes from my dad's part of the family. Tbh my dad mogs me to the moon and back, this was him when he was 40


----------



## SikKunt (May 20, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> In south India ?
> 
> What kind of curry are you ?


Don't matter.


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> At least american curries are high IQ


moneymaxx


----------



## Esteban1997 (May 20, 2019)

U mirin brah?


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> U mirin brah?


Atlantid tbh


----------



## KrissKross (May 20, 2019)

Yep curries are without a doubt subhuman 99 percent of the time. And they always cope with obscure shitty philosophies and money. “Muh education” and “Muh style” will get me laid . Jfl


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Yep curries are without a doubt subhuman 99 percent of the time. And they always cope with obscure shitty philosophies and money. “Muh education” and “Muh style” will get me laid . Jfl


I need to mog the top 3 curries at my school I graduate. One of them is the same height as me but the other 2 heightmog hard.
tbh I feel like indians can only mog other indians. I don't even try to compete with white chads.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

androidcel said:


> cope indians slay most you coping white cuck


okay bhai


----------



## KrissKross (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> I need to mog the top 3 curries at my school I graduate. One of them is the same height as me but the other 2 heightmog hard.
> tbh I feel like indians can only mog other indians. I don't even try to compete with white chads.


Move back to India bro, it’s your only hope. Life is good in India if your wealthy


----------



## SeiGun (May 20, 2019)

the average curry is just ugly tbh, i rarely seen a good looking curry


----------



## actorsareuglymanlets (May 20, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> the average curry is just ugly tbh, i rarely seen a good looking curry


i found this guy pretty gl


----------



## SeiGun (May 20, 2019)

actorsareuglymanlets said:


> i found this guy pretty gl


imagine this guy giving you dating advice, just be confident and kind...


----------



## mido the slayer (May 20, 2019)

Indians have Atlantid blood when the British fucked their women 

And those remaining Atlantids are Bollywood actors they have like 20%


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Indians have Atlantid blood when the British fucked their women
> 
> And those remaining Atlantids are Bollywood actors they have like 20%


Hindi people are atlantid af.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 20, 2019)

I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1
> 
> View attachment 56458
> 
> View attachment 56459


Your eye area gives me lifefuel thanks. Not saying it's bad but it's similar to mine.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Your eye area gives me lifefuel thanks. Not saying it's bad but it's similar to mine.



It is bad lol


----------



## mido the slayer (May 20, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Your eye area gives me lifefuel thanks. Not saying it's bad but it's similar to mine.


It’s ogre just rope ASAP

As ethnic as you could get


----------



## KrissKross (May 20, 2019)

Move back to India bro, it’s your only hope. Life is good in India if your wealthy


Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1
> 
> View attachment 56458
> 
> View attachment 56459


Be honest, is London really a white city tho? May help to explain your success.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 20, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Nope. North Indians are Aryan race, and Indians in America who are educated on average make at least 120 k a year . So many PhDs and MDs are curry


except they're incompetent, shit physicians.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 20, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Move back to India bro, it’s your only hope. Life is good in India if your wealthy
> 
> Be honest, is London really a white city tho? May help to explain your success.



Yeah lol... Its like 60% whites, 15% Blacks, 5% Mixed, 20% Asian (all of Asia) 

And it depends where in London you live tbh. I'd say it's still fairly white.


mido the slayer said:


> It’s ogre just rope ASAP
> 
> As ethnic as you could get



Me?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 20, 2019)




----------



## KrissKross (May 20, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yeah lol... Its like 60% whites, 15% Blacks, 5% Mixed, 20% Asian (all of Asia)
> 
> And it depends where in London you live tbh. I'd say it's still fairly white.
> 
> ...


Will you vote for Tommy Robinson tho?


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 20, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yeah lol... Its like 60% whites, 15% Blacks, 5% Mixed, 20% Asian (all of Asia)
> 
> And it depends where in London you live tbh. I'd say it's still fairly white.
> 
> ...


dont listen to the idiots on this forum at all. no one gives a shit about race in 2019 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 20, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Will you vote for Tommy Robinson tho?



Lol no he's an idiot


----------



## KrissKross (May 20, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol no he's an idiot


How is voting for Robinson idiotic? Genuinely asking btw


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 20, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How is voting for Robinson idiotic? Genuinely asking btw



Lol he's a joke in this country. Just a racist bellend preying on the stupidity of working-class whites.


----------



## Vishnuk (May 20, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> dont listen to the idiots on this forum at all. no one gives a shit about race in 2019 tbh


this. the race isn't what matters. But indians have a lower PSL on average.

A foid won't reject you on race if your PSL is high. If your psl is low it may be caused by race.


----------



## KrissKross (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol he's a joke in this country. Just a racist bellend preying on the stupidity of working-class whites.





> calls someone a racist before proceeding to
> “stupidity of working class whites”


Jfl
What’s the bet you are either a Muslim, Indian or soy cuck British numale.
And really, who actually cares about being called a racist these days. It’s lost all meaning as a term and is just an anti white slur these days tbh.
Enjoy having Tommy Robinson as your new MEP
TOMMY TOMMY TOMMY TOMMY ROBINSON!!!


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 21, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> this. the race isn't what matters. But indians have a lower PSL on average.
> 
> A foid won't reject you on race if your PSL is high. If your psl is low it may be caused by race.


Yes but plenty of bad looking white people. I think it’s just that global beauty standards are seen closer to western faces but not let’s forget how many white people they are with awful hairlines/balding, sparse brows, long ass philtrums, and paper thin lips and recessed maxillas. But they win in eye area and nose departments as well as general harmony


----------



## tincelw (May 21, 2019)

dont insult my curry friends brother
....... but i cant say i disagree


----------



## SeiGun (May 21, 2019)

every race have their ver of chad,
but being average in some race is really a disadvantage


----------



## mido the slayer (May 21, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> every race have their ver of chad,
> but being average in some race is really a disadvantage


Except if you are north Atlantid


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Nope. North Indians are Aryan race, and Indians in America who are educated on average make at least 120 k a year . So many PhDs and MDs are curry


North Indians are Aryan Race? Don't make me laugh 
They are so fucking mixed man, shit skin, shit features and shit height.
The only real Aryans left are Europeans. And even then, a lot of Europeans are already mixed blood.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 21, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> North Indians are Aryan Race? Don't make me laugh
> They are so fucking mixed man, shit skin, shit features and shit height.
> The only real Aryans left are Europeans. And even then, a lot of Europeans are already mixed blood.


The original Aryan race were the Indo-Aryans whp conquered the subcontinent. You are thinking of Hitler's aryan race


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> The original Aryan race were the Indo-Aryans whp conquered the subcontinent. You are thinking of Hitler's aryan race


Now you say it correctly. The ORIGINAL aryan race are those you mention. But North Indians nowadays are nowhere close to being Aryan. Only Europeans are close enough to the original Aryan race to be considered real Aryans.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 21, 2019)

I’m South Indian but I’m lucky to have North Indian features. My dad is subhuman but thankfully I get my good looks from my mum, she mogs most Indian women srs


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

.


----------



## Joyride (May 21, 2019)

The self hate...smh

No point of hating when it won't get you anywhere. You should be proud of your own race cause you ain't gonna change it anytime soon. Also move out of India?


----------



## Pex1992 (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1
> 
> View attachment 56458
> 
> View attachment 56459


i have some bad news for u mate


Intel.Imperitive said:


> .


i remember u were the one when i was new here who told me that i dont have an asymmetrical jaw i have an asymmetrical maxilla and u told me dont think about coming in the west ..


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i have some bad news for u mate
> 
> i remember u were the one when i was new here who told me that i dont have an asymmetrical jaw i have an asymmetrical maxilla and u told me dont think about coming in the west ..



I don't remember that, but what's your point idiot.


----------



## Pex1992 (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I don't remember that, but what's your point idiot.


i had already said that dumbo


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 21, 2019)

Be proud of your roots bro


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i had already said that dumbo



What's the bad news...


----------



## Pex1992 (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What's the bad news...


Bad news for both of us that u live in the west and i live in india


TubOfLard said:


> I’m South Indian but I’m lucky to have North Indian features. My dad is subhuman but thankfully I get my good looks from my mum, she mogs most Indian women srs


Does she mog rakhi sawant lol


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Bad news for both of us that u live in the west and i live in india
> 
> Does she mog rakhi sawant lol



I'd rather live in the West lol... Sure it's a bit harder in terms of lays but almost everything else here is faaaar better


----------



## Pex1992 (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'd rather live in the West lol... Sure it's a bit harder in terms of lays but almost everything else here is faaaar better


i think u can slay easily in the west than in india tbh...


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...


Try getting a haircut and be a confident curry.


Krezo said:


> Not all curries are bad looking and i find curry whores more attractive than whites.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 21, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> North Indians are Aryan Race? Don't make me laugh
> They are so fucking mixed man, shit skin, shit features and shit height.
> The only real Aryans left are Europeans. And even then, a lot of Europeans are already mixed blood.


The only true Aryans left are Scandinavians tbh. And even their populations are getting anally raped by Arabs.


Joyride said:


> The self hate...smh
> be proud of your own race cause you ain't gonna change it anytime soon.


You do know which forum you’re at, right?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Try getting a haircut and be a confident curry.
> 
> View attachment 56599



I'm in the UK. There are a lot of ugly white women here lol....


----------



## Lorsss (May 21, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...


you all are still better than tanzanid race


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (May 21, 2019)

tbh I can't think of a reason as to why we shouldn't genocide them short of it'd be very impractical


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I don't remember that, but what's your point idiot.



The point is...


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (May 21, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...



Got no problems with curries, I wish them the best of luck in their own lands, it's globalism that has made you think like this.


----------



## Einon (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1
> 
> View attachment 56458
> 
> View attachment 56459


"*better"*
You look much better than the avarage curry.I would venture to guess that you're chadlite in curry standards.Even considering thatyu still do "*okay*".How do you think the avarage curry has It?


----------



## samm735 (May 21, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1
> 
> View attachment 56458
> 
> View attachment 56459


London is 90% curry in parts though lets be honest.

t. born and bred cockney


----------



## Joyride (May 21, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> The only true Aryans left are Scandinavians tbh. And even their populations are getting anally raped by Arabs.
> 
> You do know which forum you’re at, right?
> View attachment 56602


Yea i sure do know which forum I'm at but there's no point of making a rant when its not gonna change anything. Put that energy elsewhere like actually doing something about your face - even plastic surgery if that is what OP is into


----------



## samm735 (May 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> The original Aryan race were the Indo-Aryans whp conquered the subcontinent. You are thinking of Hitler's aryan race


Indo europeans migrated into India, not the other way around.

Indo - european theory is based on languages aswell.
Northern indians have more europoid blood due to indo european migrations, hence the lighter skin, tendency for lighter hair and eye colour.
Southern indians are likely to be dravindians, more closely related to the aboriginal of australia.

There are remnants of the Indo european migrations found throughout Asia minor, the indian subcontinent and even China.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 21, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Yea i sure do know which forum I'm at but there's no point of making a rant when its not gonna change anything. Put that energy elsewhere like actually doing something about your face - even plastic surgery if that is what OP is into


Not a single fucking word. Rope, rope right now.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

Einon said:


> "*better"*
> You look much better than the avarage curry.I would venture to guess that you're chadlite in curry standards.Even considering thatyu still do "*okay*".How do you think the avarage curry has It?



Probably not very good


----------



## Warlockcel (May 21, 2019)

It's absolutely over for 3/100 streetshitters


----------



## Deleted member 147 (May 21, 2019)

samm735 said:


> London is 90% curry in parts though lets be honest.
> 
> t. born and bred cockney



Not really if you exclude Southall


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (May 22, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Not all curries are bad looking and i find curry whores more attractive than whites.


only time curry whores is acceptable to being fucked is if one their parents are white, so they have self hate towards their indian race so you can manipulate them, and they are still ok to look at most of the time.


----------



## Titbot (Jun 30, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I can proudly claim that I'm one billionth percentile of curry land





AestheticPrince said:


> I can proudly claim that I'm one billionth percentile of curry land


Lol as another curry you are not, you have a big nose, lacks ogee curve, upper eyelid exposure, weak browridge... etc and lacks prominent cheekbones


----------



## Vishnuk (Jun 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Lol as another curry you are not, you have a big nose, lacks ogee curve, upper eyelid exposure, weak browridge... etc and lacks prominent cheekbones


Why did you revive this shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Jun 30, 2019)

I find myself attracted to a lot of Indian girls, and see Indian guys doing fine with white and Indian girls alike, as long as they’re attractive. It’s really not about race, there are people with good facial features of every racial background.


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 30, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> shit thread


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 30, 2019)

Nuke pajeets


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 30, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> I’m South Indian but I’m lucky to have North Indian features. My dad is subhuman but thankfully I get my good looks from my mum, she mogs most Indian women srs


I was also raised in South India but I have half sea genetics. The shit tan came from the summer here


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I was also raised in South India but I have half sea genetics. The shit tan came from the summer here


Are people actually on average worse looking in the south compared to north. I have no idea cus last time I went India was 5 years ago. In the south I'm pretty sure I'll mog pretty much every guy in the streets, but I doubt that'll happen up north.


----------



## Aids! (Jun 30, 2019)

Yea not to mention you in particular are extremely low iq


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 30, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Are people actually on average worse looking in the south compared to north. I have no idea cus last time I went India was 5 years ago. In the south I'm pretty sure I'll mog pretty much every guy in the streets, but I doubt that'll happen up north.


North has more good looking guys because they have lighter skin and decent bones. In the south side people look like niggers because of their skin and ogre bone structures. Don't worry bhai me, @Pex1992, you can mog 80% of men in North and South combined


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> North has more good looking guys because they have lighter skin and decent bones. In the south side people look like niggers because of their skin and ogre bone structures. Don't worry bhai we both can mog 80% of men in North and South combined


Are you a decent looking curry? I don't think I've seen your pics


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 30, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Are you a decent looking curry? I don't think I've seen your pics


Check pm bro


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 30, 2019)

stop coping fgt OP go suck tyrones cock


----------



## Okiwaga (Jun 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Cope... here i am ...a curry .....also lost some face fat ...people have started telling me that i have become thin....c that ogee curve


Dude you could become a chad if you do get bigger with steroids and gymaxxing especcialy neck area your face is too ogre for that body


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 1, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Cope... here i am ...a curry .....also lost some face fat ...people have started telling me that i have become thin....c that ogee curve


Get on skin whitening asap and you have good Chadlite potential.


----------



## Vishnuk (Jul 1, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Get on skin whitening asap and you have good Chadlite potential.


Jfl what? Does skin lightening even work? Anyway Pex or I don't need it. White indians are wierd and we are at basically the best skin tone rn for an indian.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Jfl what? Does skin lightening even work? Anyway Pex or I don't need it. White indians are wierd and we are at basically the best skin tone rn for an indian.


Yeah it works, it’s not good for your skin though.


----------



## Einon (Jul 1, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> U mirin brah?


How can barret even compete?


----------



## Vishnuk (Jul 1, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah it works, it’s not good for your skin though.


Bro I'm trying to go on r/skincare I don't need to fuck up my skin more. Just gonna spf max so I don't tan more


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Jul 1, 2019)

Wtf bhai there are good looking and bad looking people of all races ngl.
Yeah on average indians are bad looking but you cannot generalize.
I am from north india but the bros here in pm rated me 6 to 6.5 for a curry and said i have mad potential so dont project.
So yeah atleast if all else fails you can get a cute currygirl from arranged marraige tbh ngl


----------



## Vishnuk (Jul 1, 2019)

21YearoldFailed said:


> Wtf bhai there are good looking and bad looking people of all races ngl.
> Yeah on average indians are bad looking but you cannot generalize.
> I am from north india but the bros here in pm rated me 6 to 6.5 for a curry and said i have mad potential so dont project.
> So yeah atleast if all else fails you can get a cute currygirl from arranged marraige tbh ngl


dumb nigger first of all this post is way too old.
And I was refering to the average. I never said indians can't be gl but it's so fucking rare. PM me a pic.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Jul 1, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> dumb nigger first of all this post is way too old.
> And I was refering to the average. I never said indians can't be gl but it's so fucking rare. PM me a pic.


Check your pm bro


----------



## fauxfox (Jul 1, 2019)

Indian food is good asf


----------



## Lelek (Jul 1, 2019)

they should just rope so we wont have to smell them


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 1, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Yea not to mention you in particular are extremely low iq


"SCHLEEP" Keep trying to fit in cuck


----------



## Notorious (Jul 1, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Cope... here i am ...a curry .....also lost some face fat ...people have started telling me that i have become thin....c that ogee curve



The funny thing is that you have a lot going for you, yet, you're a curry. You should be able to some locals at least. How old are you? You look like you are in your 30s in some pics sadly.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 1, 2019)

My recent picture


Notorious said:


> The funny thing is that you have a lot going for you, yet, you're a curry. You should be able to some locals at least. How old are you? You look like you are in your 30s in some pics sadly.


i am 25


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 1, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> My recent picture
> 
> i am 25


Indid chad


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Jul 1, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Why did you revive this shit thread


It's a funny thread tbh OP.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 1, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> It's a funny thread tbh OP.


Funny but true. It's so so so fucking brutal.


----------



## Aids! (Jul 1, 2019)

Dope said:


> "SCHLEEP" Keep trying to fit in cuck


With who? Not you.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 1, 2019)

Aids! said:


> With who? Not you.


Cringe.


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Jul 1, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I can proudly claim that I'm one billionth percentile of curry land


HAAHAHHAHA


yet u are still faioled by ur subturd race fagboy, youre clearly using a filter and have brushed up on the 3rd pic. just accept ur fate and realise its over for u


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 18, 2019)

looksmaxxbro said:


> HAAHAHHAHA
> 
> 
> yet u are still faioled by ur subturd race fagboy, youre clearly using a filter and have brushed up on the 3rd pic. just accept ur fate and realise its over for u


why ban?


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Sep 18, 2019)

i can say the same for rice farmers, we’re all flat faced and eat soft chewing ass meals


----------



## wolfgaiden (Sep 18, 2019)

tell that to this curry , yea he's such genetic trash


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 18, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...



Brutally self aware.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 18, 2019)

wolfgaiden said:


> tell that to this curry , yea he's such genetic trash


cherrypicking tbh. Curries can be good looking but it's rarer than finding a virgin over 18


----------



## wolfgaiden (Sep 18, 2019)

Dope said:


> cherrypicking tbh. Curries can be good looking but it's rarer than finding a virgin over 18


lol I know most curries don't look like that, but just wanted to show op the genetic potential that some rare curries have.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 18, 2019)

wolfgaiden said:


> lol I know most curries don't look like that, but just wanted to show op the genetic potential that some rare curries have.


I think most curries could ascend if they weren't manlets or small skulled really.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dope said:


> I think most curries could ascend if they weren't manlets or small skulled really.


just need large lips and massive masseters tbh; it'll change my life sir


----------



## KKK (Sep 18, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...


Niggers are the worst but they have access to European environment so they may seem better.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 19, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> View attachment 115099


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dope said:


>


frames me


----------



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

Say what you want about my country here are things my country does not do though.


They don't carpet bomb poorer nations.

They don't try and fill foreigners with desert cults. (think middle east)


My country doesn't try to colonize Africa or foreign nations.

My country doesn't try and force their ways onto others.


My country doesn't kill half million people over trade sanctions.

My country doesn't drone strike innocent people.


Make fun of it all you will but morally it mogs any nation so far like in numbers in tolls were the more peaceful nation weather you like it or not


----------



## Angel (Sep 20, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Say what you want about my country here are things my country does not do though.
> 
> 
> They don't carpet bomb poorer nations.
> ...


What about Kashmir you stupid dusgusting subhumans?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

Angel said:


> What about Kashmir you stupid dusgusting subhumans?





Oh right you mean the war that was started by desert cults oh you also forget when the muslim make phrophices about slaughtering us and trying to kill us fuck of with that moral high ground


----------



## Angel (Sep 20, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Oh right you mean the war that was started by desert cults oh you also forget when the muslim make phrophices about slaughtering us and trying to kill us fuck of with that moral high ground


Aren’t u muslim too?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

Angel said:


> Aren’t u muslim too?




No i am a panenthiest that worships bramha and jesus


----------



## Angel (Sep 20, 2019)

reptiles said:


> No i am a panenthiest that worships bramha and jesus


No worshipping for ur face.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

Angel said:


> No worshipping for ur face.





It is what it is i either rope or live what difference does it make i fail to see how this affects you


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 17, 2019)

shit thread


----------



## Titbot (Oct 18, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm curry and I do alright in London England. Not great, but I do okay tbh. But ngl I look better than most curries. 6'1
> 
> View attachment 56458
> 
> View attachment 56459


What is that frame


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 18, 2019)

@Salludon is such genetics trash


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 8, 2020)

Legit. High IQ pajeet


----------



## Papal_Guard (Mar 8, 2020)

Cope curries are moggers


----------



## Gosick (May 9, 2020)

legit son


----------



## SkinnyTwinkFag (May 9, 2020)

There are a lot of smart Indians and look at the CEOs of Google and Microsoft. India is just a poor country so people don't have the education. But however looking at India's history, those people are capable of building a civilization that they are proud of. Unlike the Africans.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 8, 2021)

Gosick said:


> legit son


lmfao nigga


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jan 8, 2021)

Krezo said:


> Not at all. I live in an area with a high curry immigrant population and I see many beautiful curry girls


because only the best of the best in india immigrate


----------



## MewingJBP (Jan 8, 2021)

water uaz wet


----------



## grimy (Jan 8, 2021)

I’ve seen every interracial couple combination in person EXCEPT a curry with a white girl.


----------



## Warlord (Jan 9, 2021)

India is a shithole country to be honest. I am lucky that I am North Indian so I have fair skin and I mog most subhuman curries. Just arrange marriagemaxx. You could get a young virgin pretty easily


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 9, 2021)

grimy said:


> I’ve seen every interracial couple combination in person EXCEPT a curry with a white girl.


I see a lot in London


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 9, 2021)

4 page thread for what


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (May 29, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> 4 page thread for what


true


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 29, 2021)

Forums 
Looksmax 
Looksmaxing


----------



## riceronicel (May 29, 2021)

Dude420 said:


> If one day they want to reduce the world population and eliminate the worse genes in the process they will nuke India.


World War 3 will be between chinkcels and currycels. A lot of -cels in both regions will die.

But it will be a crucially necessary positive. The gender ratios are so lopsided towards the males it's a crisis over there in both countries. Having an all-out nuclear war in the region will bring the balance back into place.


----------



## Billy Sole (May 29, 2021)

My dad is north Indian and 6 feet tall and he mogged cumskins in his prime

this is the original pic
and this is the enhanced one


----------



## CrackHeadBobby (May 29, 2021)

Vishnuk said:


> Shit country. Everyone shits wherever they want, the food looks like shit most of the time, it's loud af, and the people have no common sense and no brain for social cues (eg. a shitskin will just stand close to you for no reason and wil completely disregard personal space)
> We're also stingy af, complete misers. Indian parents spend 412390 hours trying to fucking find a coupon for $3.
> 
> Did I mention bodies? High carb diet for shitty bloating and lots of fat. No muscle so skinny fat problems occur. Fat is mostly spread out to theface and the stomach, arguably the 2 worst places to be fat in. Faces are horrible. The average indian male is a 3/100 and looks deformed. We're also all menlets.
> ...


Imagine putting you and your country down because u cant get some pussy. you are a straight pussy i didn't even know people talk like this are u even normal


----------

